# ماهى علاقة طيور " النورس " بالأدارة ؟!



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فى الزمان القريب البعيد الوسطانى ... أيام هجرة طيور " النورس " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الصباح الباكر ......كنت تصحى الصبح بدرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تجد " النورس " مرَّمّْى على شواطئ بورسعيد بعد ما تعبت من الهجرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن السهل الحصول عليها والإمساك بها كوجبة لذيذة [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و.......... [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كلما فتحت المنتدى صباحاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتذكر " النورس " ... وأتذكر بورسعيد .... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إذ ما أن أنظر على شاطئ المنتدى ( أسفل الصفحة ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تلتقط عيناى أسماءاً لأعضاء جديدة وعليها  شرطة [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]متى سجل هؤلاء ...ومتى دخلوا ...ومتى فُصلِوا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماذا قالوا ليُفصلوا ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ولماذا تقفز أمامى ذكرى طيور " النورس" المُلقاة على الشاطئ بلا حول أو قوة ؟! 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]******************​
​
*[FONT=&quot]شِلة الأُنس الإسلامية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و...........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الآونة الأخيرة طفت على سطح مُنتدانا ظاهرة لذيذة أوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو تِكرار لتسجيل " عضوات " جُدد يحملنَ إسماءاً أسلامية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( البنت المُسلمة ) - ( بنت الإسلام ) – ( أسلامية وأفتخر ) – ( مسلمة وأتباهى ) ...ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويكأن المُسلمات أهتممن فجأة بالمسيحية ويُرِدنَ التثقف فيها ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و تتسلل ( العضوة ) بهدوء ونعومة وغْلّبَنّة الى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة ( دايريكتيللى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم بهمس ناعم بأشياء عن المحبة والسماحة والوحدة الوطنية والرز بالمهلبية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبخط صوغنن خااااالص تقعد تمقق عينيك عشان تقرأ ( هى ) كتبت أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وقبل ما حد ياخد باله من الأعضاء أو الإدارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقبل الفكوك المفترسة بتوع بحر الأسئلة والأجوبة ما تنتبه ...( لأن لسة الدم مطرطش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هووووووووووووووووب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاقى عضو جديد ( بنار الفرن ) – لسة مسجل طازة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى جوة الموضوع فى أقل من فمتو ثانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سجل أمتى والا أنتبه مييتى للسؤال ؟!! ...ولا تعرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما غالباً نازلين من الميكروباص مع بعض قدام باب المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وستجد العضو الجديد مسجل غالبا بأسم أجنبى[/FONT]*​ *Francies LM**[FONT=&quot] -[/FONT]**Lightbouhor .L **[FONT=&quot]  – [/FONT]**Manschestr LCD*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتلاقيه راشق فى الموضوع مستنى أى حد يعدى جوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طب قاعد تحت بيعمل أية دة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الظاهر انه وعلى مايبدو والله اعلم هو بيحصى عدد العالم اللى بتدخل فى موضوع ( الزميلة ) بتاعة الميكروباص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيكتب عنده ( عبود ) دخل وخرج ...وبعد منه ( فلان ) دخل وخرج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويفضل قاعد فى قعر الموضوع يعمل ريفريش ورا بعضيه لآحسن حد يعدى منه ولا يدفعش تذكرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما السُوهنة اللى حطت السؤال يا حبة عينى وحبة البركة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختفت تانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فى حالة لو كانت فعلاً ( أنثى ) من أساسه وليس مُذكر مُتأنث

:love34::love34::love34:
 [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ونرجع لطيور *​*[FONT=&quot]" النورس"*​*[FONT=&quot] ...ومعانا تليفون ونقول آآآآلوو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
آآآآآنوو آآآآنوووو ....سااامووا عاليكووو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلام ونِعمة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ممكن " أشتييك " فى " البيناميج " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت مشترك معانا فعلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بس خود بالك أو خودى بالك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال واحد يا........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتدور كويس فى المنتدى قبل ما تسأل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماتفتحش سؤال قبل سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال بعد سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاسؤال فوق سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال تحت سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاسؤال وسط سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال يمين سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال شمال سؤال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال يمته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال ناحيته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش نقاش ولا حوار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا اسلاميات ولا جدال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا منهادة ولا مناكفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا معاندة ولا مكابرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تقولى ولا أقولك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تسمعنى ولا أسمعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا ترغى ولا أصدعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاتقنعنى ولا أقنعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسّمعنى باودعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أيوة حااااضرر ..فاهم ...آآآآآآ .... قصدى فاهمة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كُنت بس عايز أسأ .....

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُغلق[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ونرجع لطيور *​*[FONT=&quot]" النورس"*​*[FONT=&quot] ...ومعانا تليفون ونقول آآآآلوو*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> آآآآآنوو آآآآنوووو ....سااامووا عاليكووو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلام ونِعمة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ممكن " أشتييك " فى " البيناميج " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت مشترك معانا فعلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> بس خود بالك أو خودى بالك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال واحد يا........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتدور كويس فى المنتدى قبل ما تسأل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماتفتحش سؤال قبل سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال بعد سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاسؤال فوق سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال تحت سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاسؤال وسط سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال يمين سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال شمال سؤال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال يمته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سؤال ناحيته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش نقاش ولا حوار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا اسلاميات ولا جدال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا منهادة ولا مناكفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا معاندة ولا مكابرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تقولى ولا أقولك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تسمعنى ولا أسمعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا ترغى ولا أصدعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاتقنعنى ولا أقنعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسّمعنى باودعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*ايه الظلممممممممم ده انا اعترض الكلام ده مبيحصلش شكلك تقصد منتدى تانى :t33:*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه الظلممممممممم ده انا اعترض الكلام ده مبيحصلش شكلك تقصد منتدى تانى :t33:*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو ساعات بيحصل بجد وبحق وحقيقى
لكن هى فى النهاية رؤية نقدية ساخرة 
بها بعض المُبالغة بالقطع 
بقى لك كتيررررررررررررر
مدخلتليش موضوع 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو ساعات بيحصل بجد وبحق وحقيقى
> لكن هى فى النهاية رؤية نقدية ساخرة
> بها بعض المُبالغة بالقطع
> ...



* يمكن مش بشارك  بس متابعه :flowers:*​


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً



*انا برضه رأيى كده :blush2:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
دة كتير عليا فعلا
الزعيم بذات نفسه جوة موضوع للعبد لله ؟
وتسبقه دونا كمان
تفاءل خيراً يا أخ عبود 
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:

*​


----------



## أَمَة (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*كلامك صح يا عبود والواحد منا شايف وعارف انهم مش صدفة يدخلوا مع بعض ويعملوا مثل النسور اللي بتتلم على الجيفة.*
 
*وفعلا الظاهرة اللي انت سميتها "لذيذة" هي تشبه طير النورس لانها بتهب على المنتدى هبات - يعني ليها مواسم كدا.*

*بس اللي قلته عن  *
 
*أيوة حااااضرر ..فاهم ...آآآآآآ .... قصدى فاهمة ...*​ 

*أنا كُنت بس عايز أسأ .....*​ 


*وبعديها*
*يُغلق  *​ 

*مش صحيح....*
*ال يُغلق  دي تيجي بعد ما يطلعوا عينين الواحد وهم عينيهم تمام التمام لأنهم مش بقروا اللي نكتبه ولا يقروا القوانين اللي نطلب منهم يقروها ويكملوا الموال وكأنو ما كان كلام.*​ 
*نقدك في محله بس انا واخداه على بتوع المايكروباس ومش على بتوع بحر الأسئلة والأسئلة والأجوبة.*​ 
*اللي يدري يدري واللي ما يدري نقوله ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
> دة كتير عليا فعلا
> الزعيم بذات نفسه جوة موضوع للعبد لله ؟
> وتسبقه دونا كمان
> ...


لا ومش بس كدا
ثم تلحق بهم ماما امة
شكل طيور النورس بيضالك في القفص يااستاذ عبود:t33:

بس بامانه الموضوع حلو اوي
وفعلا بتلاقي ناس غريبه داخله في اوقات غريبه
بيعملوا وبيقولوا حاجات غريبه
واخرها من شوية واحده دخلت سـألت اسئله مخالفه
المهم الاداره ردت عليها وقالتها كدا مخالف
مفيش وهلايه واحده راحت كتبت موضوع بتقول اشوف وشكم بخير
انتوا مش بتتقبلوا الاسئله والاجوبة !
وموضوعها اتقفل
بس هي لسه عايشة قصدي لسه متفصلتش:t33:

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*علاقة طيور النورس بالادارة علاقة وطييييييييييييييييييدة 

منذ غلق القسم الاسلامى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> *كلامك صح يا عبود والواحد منا شايف وعارف انهم مش صدفة يدخلوا مع بعض ويعملوا مثل النسور اللي بتتلم على الجيفة.*
> 
> *وفعلا الظاهرة اللي انت سميتها "لذيذة" هي تشبه طير النورس لانها بتهب على المنتدى هبات - يعني ليها مواسم كدا.*
> 
> ...


*
أستاذة أمة إسمحى لى معذرة 

بالفعل الكثير من المسلمين يتساءلون فى نفس النقطة و كأننا لم نجيب

و لكن لماذا يحدث هذا ؟

ببساطة لأن المسلم لم يفهم إجاباتنا

ليس لأننا نتكلم بلهجة أخرى 

بل نتكلم بألفاظ غريبة عنهم 

مثل لفظ الأقنوم هذا اللفظ غريب بالطبع 

مثل موضوع التثليث و التوحيد _ هذا الموضوع فى حد ذاته من الصعب فهمه لإنسان إتولد لقى ربنا جبار و مفترى و و  و و و و 

يجب أن نأخذهم بالراحة و كأنهم أطفال لها عقول 

الأمر أصعب و أصعب

أنا عن نفسى أعانى من أسئلة إبنى التى لا تنتهى أبدا 

و إذا قولت لك إن إبنى سألنى : لماذا خلقنى الله ؟؟

ألم يتم عرض هذا السؤال فى قسم الأسئلة و الاجوبة

و سألنى عن الصلب و الفداء (الموضوع الذى تم حذفه من قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) _ و لماذا الفداء من الأساس _ و لماذا لم يتخلص الله من آدم  و حواء _ و لماذا لم ينجب آدم قبل الخطية _ و لماذا الشجرة ؟ كيف أتعامل مع الله ؟ أريد أن أرى الله نفسه ؟
لماذا تظهر العذراء فوق الكنائس و لا يظهر المسيح ؟ لماذا الشيخوخة ؟ لماذا يوجد قتلة ؟ لماذا الحروب ؟ هل جسد يسوع مخلوق أم مولود ؟ طب إيه الفرق بين مولود و مخلوق ؟ أليس جميعنا مولودون ؟

و لماذا و لماذا و لماذا 
أظن لو كان إبنى وسط المنتدى و طرح أسئلته لكان تم طرده من المنتدى و غلق كل مواضيعه

هذا طفل و ممكن الرد عليه بأسلوب بسيط على أد عقله
أما الكبار ؟

خلى بالكم طويل معاهم شوية *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> *نقدك في محله بس انا واخداه على بتوع المايكروباس ومش على بتوع بحر الأسئلة والأسئلة والأجوبة.*​
> *اللي يدري يدري واللي ما يدري نقوله ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]أسمح لى بالقول أن كلام حضرتك مُنحاز قليلاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا تابعت هذا الموضوع فى الأول شأنه شأن أى سؤال يُطرح فى القسم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسئلة العضوة هنا منطقية جداً[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الأهم كان الأول ( لماذا لا تؤمنون بمحمد كنبى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حذف السؤال نفسه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وعدم الأجابة عليه ...فى منتهى الخطورة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أى مُسلم على وجه البسيطة لن يعتقد فقط بل سيُجزم أن هذا السؤال ( يُرعبكم ) وفى الحقيقة هو ليس كذلك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى مسيحى خلفيته المسيحية ليست قوية سيتسائل ...لماذا لم تجيبيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقدى موجه ( للقوانين الجامدة ) وناديت مراراً وتكراراً بمراجعة هذه القوانين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى القوانين الجنائية وقوانين الأسرة تتطور وتتعدل ...والأمثلة كثيرة جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدنيا فى تطور مستمر ... خاصة عالم التكنولوجيا و الأنترنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم كان السؤال ( هل تُصدقون ) أن المسيح ( عيسى ) قد صُلب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تم أنتقاء السؤال وفتح موضوع منفصل به ...ولكن تغير العنوان الى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ( تؤمنون ) بصلب المسيح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الفارق بين اللفظتين هو أنكم وضعتم ( الأجابة ) على شكل سؤال وليس العكس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( هل تصدقون ) تكون الأجابة : ( نحن نؤمن ) ثم شرح مُبسط للأيمان بعقيدة الصلب والفداء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لينك لموضوع مستفيض فى الشرح [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لا زلتُ أُطالب *​*[FONT=&quot]بعودة الحوار الدينى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تشاوروا مع بعضكم البعض ...خذوا رأى الأعضاء المسلم قبل المسيحي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعملوا أستطلاع رأى ...عندنا مُشرفين زى الفل على أعلى مستوى من الرُقى الأخلاقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندكم ألياس السريانى ...خسارة أن تُعطل قدراته وقدرته على التنظيم وأفادة الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضعوا للقسم الجديد قوانين جديدة ولائحة مرنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تضمن لكلا الطرفين محاورة (جادة) ( مهذبة) (راقية) (منهجية – علمية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لايوجد أى ضرر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من حوار الأديان طالما أنه ليس هناك أزدراء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى النهاية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هذا أقتراحاً ....والأمر يرجع للأدارة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ببساطة لأن المسلم لم يفهم إجاباتنا
> ليس لأننا نتكلم بلهجة أخرى
> بل نتكلم بألفاظ غريبة عنهم
> *


*ولن يفهمها ....لأسباب كثيرة 
منها ( وهو الأهم ) عدم التطرق الى الأسلاميات 
لو تم الشرح له من خلال الثقافة الأسلامية 
ثم الثقافة المسيحية ....ستصل الأجابة بوضوح
مالم يكن مُتعنتاً أو يدعى الغباء 
*​


----------



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلي انا مش دخلت المنتدى من سنتين، مش خدت بالي من الموضوع إلا من شوية صغططين، بس مش هاجاوب نوع من أنواع الغلاسة بقى هههههههههههههههه

*هاتكلم عن نفسي فقط لا غير لأنه لا يحق أن أُجيب بشكل عام:*
 طبعاً الواحد بيرد على بعض الأسئلة لما باشعر بضرورة تدخلي ولازم أُجيب، وفيه ناس بصراحة مش بجاوبهم، مش لأني باقلل منهم، ده مستحيل أقلل من إنسان قط مهما من كان تحت أي ظرف أو مبدأ، والا علشان حلو والا وحش، لأن كلنا وحشين، وان كان الله تدخل في حياة الواحد وانقذه من أمور كتير واعطاه نعمة لينفك من كل قيد فهذا ليس معناه أن الواحد يظن أنه أحسن من غيره أو أفضل من حد على وجه الإطلاق، بس عموماً السبب في عدم الاستجابة للسؤال أو التفاعل أحياناً مع الموضوعات، يا اما مش فاضي، أو باحس أن الموضوع جدل اكتر منه سؤال بريء، وأحياناً باشعر أن مش وقته أُجيب، أو أحياناً أجد أن هناك إجابة كافية على الكلام، وأحياناً اشعر أنه لن يُجدي أن أدخل واصحح الإجابات.. وهكذا الخ تختلف الحالة من سؤال لآخر...
طب انا هنا بقول كده ليه، علشان بس لازم نعرف كلنا مش كل سؤال يحتاج إجابة، ومش كل إجابة لازم تكون مباشرة على الكلام، لأن أحياناً السائل مش عارف يعبر ومش قصده يسأل على ما كتب بل في ذهنه شيء آخر، وأحياناً الإجابة تحتاج سطر واحد أو كلام مباشر جداً ومركز ومختصر، واحياناً يحتاج إجابة مطولة ومستفيضة، المهم لازم يكون الهدف واضح من الإجابة وفهم الشخصية ووضع ما يتناسب معها، لأني بلاحظ ساعات كتير بيبقى الإجابة ليست حسب السائل، واحياناً بتبقى على كيف السائل ولكن ليس فيها ما يُفيد.. وهكذا إلخ.. لذلك أود أن هذا الموضوع الكل يهتم به ويضعه في الحسبان...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لذلك أود أن هذا الموضوع الكل يهتم به ويضعه في الحسبان...
> ​



*[FONT=&quot]لو لاحظت يا أيمن ( العضو/ة) بيبقى مسجل وداخل علينا سُخن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وجايب معاه شِلة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تقرا اللى كتبه والردود عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بيقرا فعلاً قوانين القسم ( أو ) بيبقى عنده غرض معين ( غير التعلم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكثيراً جداً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بيكون السؤال مُكرر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو لاحظت تانى عدد ( المُشاهدات ) ستندهش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعلى نسبة مشاهدة لهذا القسم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبسرعة عجيبة لا تعرف متى دخل كل هؤلاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المطلوب أن نضع له اللينكات ( بمنتهى الهدوء ) التى ترد على سؤاله [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كلامك صح طبعاً، لأن فيه داخين يصطادوا كلمة أو يزنقوا واحد
الموضوع يحتاج حكمة وفيه مشرفين حقيقي عندهم حكمة فعلاً
ومش كل سؤال ينبغي الإجابة عليه المهم فهم الشخصية
وده بيبان من طبيعة السؤال نفسه، مش في كل الأحوال طبعاً
بس مع الخبرة بيبان... ففي مشرفين معذورين في رد فعلهم
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*أيموندد حبيبى 
عندك موقع الأنبا تكلا ....رررررررررررائع
بيستخدم الآيات القرآنية والمفاهيم الأسلامية 
صحيح مش فيه قسم للحوارات وهات وخد 
لكنه بيستخدم القرآن فى الردود 
هل نستطيع ان نفعلها ؟

*​


----------



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيموندد حبيبى
> عندك موقع الأنبا تكلا ....رررررررررررائع
> بيستخدم الآيات القرآنية والمفاهيم الأسلامية
> صحيح مش فيه قسم للحوارات وهات وخد
> ...



بص يا غالي *كل واحد له موهبته من الله*، لأن لما يتصرف الإنسان من عندياته هو بدون لما يكون هناك حركة محبة في قلبه لله ومحبة النفوس مزروعة في قلبه بالروح، والله وهبه موهبة ازاي يتكلم بحكمة مع وعي روحي ولاهوتي حي، وقلبه نابض بحياة الله وفكره مستنير بالنعمة وحضن قلبه متسع للجميع ومستعد أن يغسل اقدام الكل ويشعر أنه ليس أفضل من الآخرين ولا يحتقر أحد قط او يستخف به إطلاقاً، لأن الله المحبة الذي يقدر حرية الإنسان قد رحمه وأعطاه نعمه، وأن أخيه الآخر الذي لم يعرف الله بعد ليس أقل منه بل هو محل رعاية الله لأنه مخلوق على صورته ومثاله حتى لو صورة الله مشوهه فيه، فأن الخدمة هنا ستنجح جداً وعمل الله سيظهر بقوة الله وليس بحكمة الناس، لأن حكمة الناس تربي العقل أما حكمة الله تُنير الذهن وتفتح القلب ليصب الله فيها عمل نعمته ليرفع الإنسان لمجده فيرى ويبصر الله لا وهم ولا مجرد اعتقاد بر رؤية حيه واختبار حقيقي، فيه تلامس مع الله الحي ويحدث تغيير للنفس ليصبح عقلها ناظر الله، وبدون هذا لن تنفع خدمة - مهما ما كان فيها من علم أو معرفة صحيحة 100% - لأنها هاتكون كلام عقلي مقنع خالي من برهان الروح وقوة الله...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> بص يا غالي *كل واحد له موهبته من الله*،
> ​


*ياسيدى ما نجمع المواهب ....ونكمل بعض
وهو مين فينا اللى عنده كل حاجة 100% ؟؟؟؟
لو بنسبة 50% - تبقى خطوة جيدة 
ونترك الباقى على الله ليلمس النفوس 
الباحث الحقيقى هيدور يا أيمن ويفحص ويمحص ويشغل مخه معانا
حدوتة أن الله يلمسه أو يُنير قلبه ويفتح ذهنه 
دى مش شغلتنا ....أحنا نبذل جَهدنا قدر أستطاعتنا ...فقط نحاول
*​


----------



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2013)

أنت فهمتني غلط يا جميل، انا مش باتكلم عن اللي هايقرأ ويسمع، أنا باتكلم عن الخدام والمشرف اللي بيضع التعليم، أما اللي بيسمع أو يقرأ الله هو الله هايعمل فيه طبعاً أحنا مش لينا دخل خالص، أنا باتكلم فقط على كل واحد فينا *عايز يخدم*، لازم يعرف موهبته من الله ايه وما هي الملكات الفكرية اللي عنده ويشتغل بيها، ومش يحاول عافية انه يعمل *عمل مش بتاعه*، لأنه بدل ما هايظبط الأمور هايبوظ الدنيا كلها، لأنه مش مدرك وفاهم، يعني انت فاهم حاجة وعارفها كويس والله اداك ملكة فكرية ومعرفة تتكلم من خلالها والله اداني شيء آخر، ممكن نكمل بعض لأن كل واحد بيكمل موهبة التاني مش بياخد وضع مش وضعه، لكن لما يبقى واحد مثلاً مش عنده موهبة الكتابة ومش بيعرف يعبر، أو واحد مش له في موضوع معين وعايز يكتب فيه عافية ايه النتيجة، علشان كده لازم كل واحد يعرف هو ايه وفين ويقدر يعطي ايه، وبكده كلنا ننجح لأننا بنكمل بعض، ده قصدي فقط
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أنت فهمتني غلط يا جميل، ................... ده قصدي فقط
> ​


*هى دى أول مرة أفهم منك مُشاركة كاملة

:new6::new6::new6::new6:

كُن أية ؟؟؟
أيوووووووووووة ....مُعافى 
:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:
*​


----------



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا نسيت اقولك كن معافي ههههههههه
​


----------



## oesi no (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هو الفكرة فى عدم التطرق للاسلاميات انك هتبتدى بمثلا ماهو التثليث والتوحيد وهتنتهى عند تفسير لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثه  وده قرأن ومش هصدقك انت واكدب القرأن 

سيبك من القصة دى 
هو النورس ده بيتاكل ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> سيبك من القصة دى
> *هو النورس ده بيتاكل* ؟؟؟


*انا مدوقتوش قبل كدة ...بس فيه بورسعيدية قالولى آه بيتاكل*
*وطعمه عامل زى السمان *​ 
:w00t:​


----------



## oesi no (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا مدوقتوش قبل كدة ...بس فيه بورسعيدية قالولى آه بيتاكل*
> *وطعمه عامل زى السمان *​
> :w00t:​


*السمان كمان بيتاكل 
وده عامل ازاى ياترى 
انا لازم اشوف مكان فى القاهرة بيعمل الحاجات دى 
احنا ممنوع فى بيتنا الارانب والحمام  (الارانب شبه العيال الصغيرة والحمام رمز السلام فحرام ندبحه ) 
الكلمتين دول جوعونى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *السمان كمان بيتاكل
> وده عامل ازاى ياترى
> انا لازم اشوف مكان فى القاهرة بيعمل الحاجات دى
> احنا ممنوع فى بيتنا الارانب والحمام  (الارانب شبه العيال الصغيرة والحمام رمز السلام فحرام ندبحه )
> ...


*السِّمان عامل زى الحمام ...والحمام طائر بجناحيه يُغاغى*
*والحمام بيندبح بالجوز مش بالفردة 
كذلك السمان
أما ( الأنارب ) فهى تُشبه القُطط وليس العيال الصغيرة 
أما عن ( اللى وجعك ) مافهمتوش
:w00t::w00t::w00t:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن يتعمل قسم حوار مسيحى 
يعنى بدل ما يكون مجرد اسئلة واجوبة , ويكون محدود , يبقا قسم حوار كامل 
الايمان المسيحى كبير جدا وخصوصا على اللى مش من خلفية مسيحية 
ياجماعة ده احنا حتى طريقة تفكيرنا ووالطريقة اللى بتشتغل بيها دماغنا مختلفة عن بعض جدا , فهيكون صعب ان السائل يفهم من مجرد اجابة على سؤال 
لازم حوار مفتوح مع السائل طالما انه جاد وعايز يفهم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*عسى ماشر
كل هذا عشان احد  مسلم سجل
 ويبغي يسال لازم يتعمل عليه  investigation
اذا كان هو سبب رفع المشاهدات 
وليش الاسئله اللي يطرحونها الاعضاء الجدد متشابهه 
واذا جايب معاه شلته ام لا
وعلى ايش ياحسره؟
اصلا قسم اللي تتكلم عنه
يعتمد على سؤال ورد غطاه مافي حوار على ايش بيتفرجون!


ليش الاسئله اللي يطرحونها الاعضاء الجدد متشابهه هذا
 مو لانهم عصابه زي ما تقولون لكن هذا شي طبيعي 
وبديهي واحد مايعرف اي شي ومش مسيحي طبعا 
اكيد حيسال عن الصلب عن الفدا عن الخطيه عن 
نظرتكم للمسيح واعتقادكم فيه.




			مثل موضوع التثليث و التوحيد _ هذا الموضوع فى حد ذاته من الصعب فهمه لإنسان إتولد لقى ربنا جبار و مفترى و و و و و و 
يجب أن نأخذهم بالراحة و كأنهم أطفال لها عقول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبتي ايرييني الموضوع ماله علاقه ب إله اليف وإله غير اليف
هذا انتي عايشه في مجتمع فيه مسلمين 
وممكن مرت عليج مصطلحات 
اسلاميه وممكن عندج فكره عن الاسلامم ومع ذلك 
لما يدور بينج وبين عبود حوار في مساله اسلاميه 
ما تفهمينها بسرعه الا بعد كم من استفسار وسؤال.
. مابالج بشخص مايعرف اي شي عن المسيحيه 
المفروض تعتبرينه انسان كبير عاقل وفاهم بس 
يسال عن شي ما يعرفه عنه  مو طفل معه عقل​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> حبيبتي ايرييني الموضوع ماله علاقه ب إله اليف وإله غير اليف
> هذا انتي عايشه في مجتمع فيه مسلمين
> وممكن مرت عليج مصطلحات
> ...



*أنا قصدى أطفال فى المسيحية لا أكثر و لا أقل 

مش شتيمة يا هيفو خاااااااااااااالص
*


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرتنى باغنية محمد ثروت بتاعة زمان اللى هى يا طيور النورس يلى مقبلنى


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مع الحاج عبود فى كل اللى قاله

فى مواضيع مسيحية اكاديمية بحتة بتدرس بمعزل عن اى شئ 

وفى مواضيع علشان تقدر تشرح للى قدامك لازم تستخدم امثله من فكره وثقافته  
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا مع الحاج عبود فى كل اللى قاله
> فى مواضيع مسيحية اكاديمية بحتة بتدرس بمعزل عن اى شئ
> وفى مواضيع علشان تقدر تشرح للى قدامك لازم تستخدم امثله من فكره وثقافته
> *


*طيب ما أيدك معانا وزن ع الأدارة ...يجعل فى وشك القبو ...
لهو أنت جبت الحاج دى منين ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*من عمايلى السودة فى الدنيا دى ...ربنا رازنى بأتنين يخلصوا علىّ
هيفاء وإيرينى 
*​


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *واذا جايب معاه شلته ام لا
> وعلى ايش ياحسره؟
> اصلا قسم اللي تتكلم عنه
> يعتمد على سؤال ورد غطاه مافي حوار على ايش بيتفرجون!
> ...


*يا بنتى لأ ...انا رصدت الظاهرة دى من فترة ...أكتر من مرة تلاقى عضوة جديدة دخلت على قسم الأسئلة دوغرى
ووراها عضو تانى مسجل فى نفس التوقيت قاعد تحت فى موضوعها 
مش صدفة طبعا أنها تتكرر
وبعدين انا مقلتش عصابة ....قلت شِلة ( يعنى مجموعة أصدقاء )
بالعكس أنا باطالب قسم الأسئلة يكون للحوارات مش سؤال ورد غطاه
ودكتور يوحنا اهوه فوق بيأيد فكرتى وذكر الأسباب
إهدى بقى شوية .... روك بيفكر لسة 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2013)

> *لهو أنت جبت الحاج دى منين ؟*


*هار اسود انت محجتش بيت الله *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

علّل: ما هو سبب سقوط النظام الشيوعي وبقاء النظام الرأسمالي، مع أن مباديء الشيوعية نبيلة لكن مباديء الرأسمالية خسيسة؟ الجواب: لأن النظام الشيوعي ستاتيكي (جامد) أما النظام الرأسمالي فديناميكي (ملحلح).

والمعنى في بطن الشاعر 

ملاحظة: مين نبيلة؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هار اسود انت محجتش بيت الله *


*يووووووووووووة .... ووقفت على عرفات ...ورميت شوشو بالجمار ... واخدت ضربة شمس 
هو عياد بس اللى كان بيقولى يا حاج .... بقوا أتنين
:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> ملاحظة: مين نبيلة؟


*نبيلة أستاتيكس ... دى كانت رقاصة فى شارع الهرم 
:gy0000:
*​


----------



## أَمَة (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسمح لى بالقول أن كلام حضرتك مُنحاز قليلاً*​​*[FONT=&quot]أنا تابعت هذا الموضوع فى الأول شأنه شأن أى سؤال يُطرح فى القسم*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]أسئلة العضوة هنا منطقية جداً*​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الأهم كان الأول ( لماذا لا تؤمنون بمحمد كنبى ) ؟*​​
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ثم كان السؤال ( هل تُصدقون ) أن المسيح ( عيسى ) قد صُلب ؟*​
> *[FONT=&quot]تم أنتقاء السؤال وفتح موضوع منفصل به ...ولكن تغير العنوان الى[/FONT]*
> ...


[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​*لا يا عبود!*​
*لا أنا منحازة ولا انت محق بتعليقك لأنك تقول أن أسئلة العضوة منطقية جدا، وكأن متابعتك للموضوع كانت ناقصة.*​ 
*العضوة بدأت موضوعها بطلب نقاش معنا تدعونا لنطرح فيه كل سؤال يخطر في ذهننا عن الإسلام لكي تجاوبنا عليه.*​ 
*رد عليها الأخ هشام المهندس مرحباً ومفهماً ان القسم الخاص، ويقصد الحوار الإسلامي، غير متاح حاليا*​ 
*الأخت دونا ردت عليها أيضا واعطتها رابط قوانين قسم الأسئلة وذكرت لها ان قسم الحوار الإسلامي مغلق.*​ 
*وكذلك فعلتُ في هذه المشاركة* #*4*​ 
*العضوة تكلمت بأدب، وسألتني بعدها رأيي عما إذ كان موضوعها الذي كتبته في قسم الرد على الشبهات مخالفا.*
*قرأته ووجدت انه دعوة الى الإسلام طويلة عريضة ولا شبهة فيه ولا من يحزنون.*
*حذفت الموضوع ورديت عليها بكل محبة وأفهمتها ان القسم ليس للدعاوي اللإسلامية، بل للشبهات على المسيحية.*
*ومسحت سؤالها وردي لعدم إحراجها.*​ 
*وحدث في هذا الأثناء انها ردت في هذا الموضوع ردا مخالفا **هذا نصه:*​ 
*انا اعلم والجميع يعلم بأن الأله يخلق ولا يوخلق*
*إن كان المسيح اله من خلقه اذا؟ الله تعالى هو الأله وحده وهو الذي خلق المسيح وخلقنا جميعا لا اله إلا هو*​ 
*حذفته ونبهتها في رسائل الزوار. **فكان هذا جوابها التالي :*​ 
*لن استطيع البقاء معكم افكاري لا تطابق افكاركم واخشى ان اقول مايزعجكم لذلك انا اطلب من الأدارة الغاء عضويتي* *(*#*5**)*​ 
*تلى كلامها هذا ثلاث مشاركات بيني وبينها تبادلنا فيها التحية والإحترام، ولكن لسان حالها كان واضحا **"إما نتكلم عن الإسلام أو باي باي" *​ 
*بعد ذلك، كتب الأخ حبيب يسوع والإبن هشام المهندس يرحبان بها مرة ثانية ويطلبان منها ان تسأل ما تشاء.... غلطي اني لم احذف المشاركتين لأن كاتبيها لم ينتبها الى أن الموضوع انتهى وأن العضوة لم يكن هدفها السؤال عن المسيحية، بل الدعوة الى الإسلام أو بتعبير آخر تغيير رؤيتنا عن الإسلام.*
*وانا كنت عارفة انها ستسيء فهم كلامهما، وفعلا حصل وكتبت مشاركتها التي وضعت فيها أربعة أسئلة لا علاقة لها بالقسم المسيحي *
*ومع ذلك تقول يا عبود أن أسئلتها كانت منطقية!!*​ 
*المنطق في غير مكانه ليس منطقا.*​ 
*هذه كانت اسئلتها:*​ 
*س١ لماذا لا تؤمنون بنبي الله محمد (صلى الله الله عليه وسلم) ؟*​ 
*س٢ هل تؤمنون بلقرأن الكريم ؟*​ 
*س٣ هل انتم تصدقون بأن المسيح عيسى (عليه السلام) قد صلب ؟*​ 
*س٤ هل مذكور في كتابكم المقدس (الأنجيل) بأنه سوف يكون هناك نبي من بعد عيسى (عليه السلام) وهو محمد (عليه الصلاة والسلام)*​ 
*وهذا*    #*11* *كان ردي الذي ارجو أن تقرأه بدلا من التطويل *​ 
*ومع ذلك أخذت العناء واخترت سؤالها عن الصلب ووضعته في موضوع جديد ليكون أمامها الفرصة للسؤال. *​ 
*ورديت عليها أننا نؤمن ونصدق*
*يعني تعليقك بتغيير العنوان لا مبرر له*
*وهل البنت كانت تسأل لتعرف لنضع لها لينك مستفيض في الشرح؟*
*ام هو تعليق حبا بالنقد فقط؟*

*هذا كان ردها على تعبي يا عبود*
* (ديني الإسلام) تودعكم*​ 

*كلمة أخيرة،*

*لأ أرى أي خطورة كما تقول *
*في حذف أسئلتها الثلاث بما فيها لماذا لا تؤمنون بمحمد كنبي *​ 
*القسم ليس للحوار الإسلامي.*
*فلماذا لم تنصف في قولك يا عبود.*
* انا استنكر، ولا اسأل لترد علي، لأنك فهيم وتعرف الاصول.*​ 
*دع المسلم لا وبل كل مسلمين العالم يجزموا بأن سؤال كهذا يرعبنا.*
*ما لنا وما يجزمون به.*
*كل إنسان حر بما يجزم وما يفكر.*
*في النهاية كل واحد يحصد ما يزرع.*​ 
*شخصيا، لم يرعبني هذا السؤال أبدا *
*عندما كنت في التاسعة والعشرين من عمري يوم وجهه لي صاحب العمل، وكان من أكبر شخصيات البلد*
*إبنا لوزير التربية والتعليم ولديه وكالات اجنبية كثيرة واخوته في مراكز حكومية تهز البلد:*
*"هل يؤمن المسيحيون أن محمدا آخر الأنبياء؟"*​ 
*بكل بساطة واحترام رديت وقلت:*

*"أنا لست المتكلمة بإسم المسيحيين"*
*وكان لي سبب وحكمة في هذه المقدمة،*
*"ولكن ارد عليك بصفتي الشخصية، لا يمكن أن اؤمن **أن السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد، به تمت نبؤات العهد القديم.*
*وفي نفس الوقت **أومن بأن محمدا خاتم الأنبياء...*
*لأن في ذلك تعارض ولا توافق بين العقيدتين"*​ 
* أما نقدك الموجه للقوانين*
*فسأرد عليه في المشاركة التالية.*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نقدى موجه ( للقوانين الجامدة ) وناديت مراراً وتكراراً بمراجعة هذه القوانين *​ *حتى القوانين الجنائية وقوانين الأسرة تتطور وتتعدل ...والأمثلة كثيرة جدا* ​*الدنيا فى تطور مستمر ... خاصة عالم التكنولوجيا و الأنترنت*​








*قوانين الأقسام ليس جامدة بل محددة بحسب الهدف الذي وجدت من اجله.*

*المنتدى كما يعرف على نفسه:*

*من نحن؟*

*لكي تفهم قوانينا و المقصد منها، عليك معرفة هوية منتدى الكنيسة.  فمنتدى   الكنيسة هو منتدى مسيحي موجه  بصورة خاصة وبالدرجة الأولى للمسيحيين   المتكلمين باللغة العربية في جميع  انحاء العالم وموجه ايضاً بصورة عامة   لكل من يبحث عن الحقيقة والخلاص. فهدفنا   في المنتدى هو توفير ارضية  مشتركة لكل المسيحيين لتجميعهم وتوفير   الخدمات  التي يحتاجوها في عالم الأنترنت، لكن تحت غطاء مسيحي وكتابي. كما   نطمح الى  تثقيف المستخدم المسيحي مسيحياً وروحياً بإعطائه مادة كتابية   غزيرة ودفعه الى  الأعتماد على كلمة الله الحية في الحياة اليومية. نهدف ايضاً للدفاع عن عقيدتنا المسيحية الصحيحة ومجاوبة كل سائل ومشكك بالطرق العلمية والمادة الكتابية. إضافة   الى تتبشير الاخرين والإخبار  عن المسيح وخلاصه ومتابعة المؤمنين الجدد   الذي يؤمنون عن طريق المنتدى او  الأشخاص او عن طريق القنوات الفضائية.*

* قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية للرد على أسئلة المسيحيين فيما يصعب فهمه، وغير المسيحيين ممن يريدون أن يعرفوا أكثر عن المسيحية. الحوار في السؤال مسموحا إذا كان الدافع رغبة في المزيد من التوضيح في نفس الموضوع، ولكن ليس لهدف الجدل في صحة الردود وفي صحة المسيحية.*

*وكذلك قسم الرد على الشبهات حيث يكون الحوار مفتوحا أكثر ولكن كلا القسمين ليس للتسلية. أقسام التسلية متوفرة.*

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



ولن يفهمها ....لأسباب كثيرة 
منها ( وهو الأهم ) عدم التطرق الى الأسلاميات 
لو تم الشرح له من خلال الثقافة الأسلامية 
ثم الثقافة المسيحية ....ستصل الأجابة بوضوح
مالم يكن مُتعنتاً أو يدعى الغباء ​


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اوافقك ..
شخصيا عندي رأي يمكن بحثه مع مشرفي قسم الأسئلة وبقية المشرفين والاداريين.
* 
*التعنت متوقع وهذا أمرا مفهوما.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]كل مرة بتضغطى علىّ ومبعرفش أجاوبك نظراً لمكانتك العظيمة عندى شخصياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى سؤال فى القسم باتابعه حتى لو لم أكتب كلمة ( متابع )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأول نقد وجهته كان بسبب هذا الموضوع خصيصاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجهت نقدى للطرفين ... وبدأت فى نقد الطرف المسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذا طرحت فكرة ( حوار الأديان ) ثم طرحت فكرة تطوير قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعض الأعضاء يؤيد هذه الفكرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
واعرف أن العضوة داخلة تتكلم عن الأسلام وتدعو لدينها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أختلافى مع حضرتك هو قولك أن الأسئلة لا علاقة لها بالمسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن السؤال حول ايماننا من عدمه بمحمد وبالقرآن هو سؤال مسيحى بالدرجة الأولى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ما قصدته بالأسئلة المنطقية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما إذا أختارت هى أن تودعنا ...فمع الف سلامة ...مايَهمنى فى المقام الأول هو القارئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أعرف انه لايوجد قسم للحوار الأسلامى ...ولذا قدمت مقترح  للأدارة بفتح قسم للحوار الدينى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما وإذا كانت الأدارة لا ترى له اى داعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فقط أنا عملت بما يوصينى به " حق الأدارة " علىّ  كعضو فى هذا المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لذا فقد أنصفت ( أو ) هكذا انا أرى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا زلتُ أُطالب *​*[FONT=&quot]بعودة الحوار الدينى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]تشاوروا مع بعضكم البعض ...خذوا رأى الأعضاء المسلم قبل المسيحي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعملوا أستطلاع رأى ...عندنا مُشرفين زى الفل على أعلى مستوى من الرُقى الأخلاقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندكم ألياس السريانى ...خسارة أن تُعطل قدراته وقدرته على التنظيم وأفادة الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضعوا للقسم الجديد قوانين جديدة ولائحة مرنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تضمن لكلا الطرفين محاورة (جادة) ( مهذبة) (راقية) (منهجية – علمية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لايوجد أى ضرر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من حوار الأديان طالما أنه ليس هناك أزدراء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى النهاية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هذا أقتراحاً ....والأمر يرجع للأدارة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



اؤيدك استاذنا في هذا الاقتراح[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> *من نحن؟*
> 
> *.*



*[FONT=&quot]يا أم الكل ... يا من تتربع على عرش فؤادى أجلالاً وأحتراماً وتوقيراً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عن كل جدارة واستحقاق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فـــ ...كما ترين أنتى ما لا آراه أنا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كذلك أرى ما لا ترينه أنتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]القسم الأسلامى الحوارى هو من جذب من هم مثلى الى داخل منتدى الكنيسة العربية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبأغلاق القسم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... أرتكبتم خطأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا حقك علىّ لأن أقول وأُنبه وأقترح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبعد القول فقد بلغت ونصحت  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*بدأت بالرد على مشاركتك يا عبود قبل يومين وحصل ما منعني من تكملتها وانشغلت بعد ذلك.*
 
*اشكرك على الكلام الكبير الذي يشرفني وأرجو أن اكون مستحقة له.*

*ما قصدته انك لا ترى المشاركات والمواضيع المحذوفة فتكون معرفتك ناقصة، ولم أقصد أبدا بعد الرؤيا عندك لأنك من أفضل من يملك هذه الملكة التي احبها جدا في الناس واقدرها.*

*أنت محق فيما قلته عن فائدة القسم الإسلامي، وبإذن الرب سيعود في حينه. الإدارة والمشرفين يبحثون في إعادة فتحه وسياسته الجديدة.*

*اشكر غيرتك على المنتدى.*


----------

